# Dirk Nowitzki 4mvp Begins Tonite!!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

what a performance.....how could the Bucks not take this guy...!!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

53 pts so far for Dirk, amazing game. Thats what happens when you guard him with Juwan Howard :banghead:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I could score 53 if they let me double dribble and travel.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> I could score 53 if they let me double dribble and travel.


No you couldn't. Don't lie.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> I could score 53 if they let me double dribble and travel.


Either way, what he's doing is pretty impressive. He's unguardable.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! 

MVP MVP

53 points, 16 rebounds, 4 blocks, 3 steals, 2 assists

OT: Whats the record for most points in an OT


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk!
> 
> MVP MVP
> ...


25-New Jersey at L.A. Clippers, November 30, 1996

and by two teams combined 46 points.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats puts his PPG upto 27.3 from 25.5

Its good for second in the league


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> 25-New Jersey at L.A. Clippers, November 30, 1996
> ...


Thanks, Dallas were 5 off


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> No you couldn't. Don't lie.


Ok, you caught me. But Tyrone Lue could do it (although that probably sounds more outrageous).


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

for all you guys that hated on me when i posted dirk will win mvp way before the season started. here is your last chance to jump on the Dirk band wagon. wow what a game. props to TMAC also.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tweedle De, Tweedle Dum

Oh look, some vacant spots in my fanclub..thats strange. Who should I fill them with?


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

put me in coach!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Nice game!!! Whens the last time Shaq dropped 50?

The team still only had like 15 assist I think... gotta get that up...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Tweedle De, Tweedle Dum
> 
> Oh look, some vacant spots in my fanclub..thats strange. Who should I fill them with?


You never added me to the Fan club last time I asked  

:grinning:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Both in


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Tweedle De, Tweedle Dum
> 
> Oh look, some vacant spots in my fanclub..thats strange. Who should I fill them with?


Why am I not already in?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Why am I not already in?


Same. Theo's slackin.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Same. Theo's slackin.


Your in, hope you like spriggan9. That'll teach you to insult me


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Add me Theo. 

P.S. Dirk is a 7 foot shooting guard.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm a part of some Dirk fan club. I don't think you can have a legit Dirk fan club if it doesn't have ol' futuristxen in it. But, hey, you do whatchya want Theo. Hate on Player. Hate on.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Tweedle De, Tweedle Dum
> 
> Oh look, some vacant spots in my fanclub..thats strange. Who should I fill them with?


put me in g


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

My fan club is better, if you join, you get a Dirk jersey, Dirk rookie card, and a signed picture of Dirk.

Membership fee is $99.95 yearly.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> My fan club is better, if you join, you get a Dirk jersey, Dirk rookie card, and a signed picture of Dirk.
> 
> Membership fee is $99.95 yearly.


I'll give you $2.99 and a jawbreaker....do we have a deal?


----------



## I<3BBall (Oct 26, 2004)

Add me to your fan club Theo! Dirk is one of my favourite players for a reason.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll give you $2.99 and a jawbreaker....do we have a deal?


:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> :no: :no: :no: :no:


$46 and 3 issues of Playboy?

Ok I give up :dead:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Okay, PM all other fanclub membership requests to Theo! the ReDirkulous.


----------

